# caught a jet ski



## 1st mate on natural lite

seriously caught a jet ski wadin the grass flats i was n chest deep water about 100 yds off beach people were paddle boarding kids in water on the beach n this dumb ass on a jet ski comes flying down the beach between me n sure just so happend my line wasnt in the water so decided 2 cast to the shore n what do you know got em him and his girl to bad he didn't come back to talk 2 me but besides that was great fishing on the flats caught bunch of trout atleast 30 but only I'd say 10 that would of kept biggest maybe 24 inches good catch n release afternoon.....JETSKIERS HAVE SOME DANG RESPECT N SOME BOAT N CHARTER CAPTAINS WE U SEE PEOPLE WADE FISHING GIVE US SOME ROOM I DO WHEN I RUN MY BOAT


----------



## submariner

and if by chance you hooked them in the arm or head and the movement of the jet ski ripped the hook through the flesh- how would you feel. Surprized you posted this- Kind of makes you look like the jerk operating the jet ski


----------



## Yakavelli

Why are people always so quick to defend inconsiderate butt-holes? Screw that jet skier! I see those bastards go out of their way to piss off fishermen all the time.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite

Wouldn't felt bad at all no need to ride right along the beach were kids swim wish I would of put a hook in em n hope I did n will do everytime


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Whats the limit on jetskis? Also whats the size limit? Last question how the hell do you cook it? :thumbup:


----------



## Loki

Most jet skiers are considerate to fisherman and kayaks. I think the rude ones come from some of the teen tourists probably the same ones who don't know how to drive. But hey would of been a nice catch


----------



## TURTLE

Yakavelli said:


> Why are people always so quick to defend inconsiderate butt-holes? Screw that jet skier! I see those bastards go out of their way to piss off fishermen all the time.


*I hate Jetskiers as much as the next guy and we all know the types we are talking about, the ones that want to jump your wake when your trolling the pass!!!!! or fly by you in your kayak when they have miles of water they could go around. Not ALL But alot of the ones I see have the mentality that the majority of Crotch Rocket riders have, " Screw everyone and look at me, I can go fast and annoy the shit out of you"*

*That being said, this thread could get you in trouble may even be an admission of attemted battery or worse.*


----------



## Bill Braskey

If I put a hook into every person who did something stupid, then I'd be out of hooks. Plus, I'd have at least a few in me.

You guys need to stop and think about what you are doing.


----------



## Christophi

Had two people on jetskies literally coming within 15 yards of my Kayak several times when they had 200+ yards of open water to roam, really ticks me off when they do that blatantly on purpose. They also do it at the Marina I work at, I move boats all the time and it's like as soon as I leave the docks in a pontoon or something small they make a B-line at me and cut away at the last moment. EVERY TIME.


----------



## FTLA

If your fishing and some idiot decides to come to close cast in front of him and leave the bail open. A nice motor full of 300yds of braid will do justice!!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

FTLA said:


> If your fishing and some idiot decides to come to close cast in front of him and leave the bail open. A nice motor full of 300yds of braid will do justice!!!!


Then you lose 30 bucks.


----------



## sealark

Do you have a title for the water? No one owns ANY area of water. Those jet skiers have just as much right to that water as you do. Should they be more considerate YES. Did it effect your fishing as you yourself stated no it didn't. If you hooked them you would be liable for prosecution. Next time just wave at them and go on catching fish. Get some time on the water and you will understand. And yes I only have 58 years on the water.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite

When your to close 2 my youngins or could hurt someone else yes ill keep doin it n prosecute all u want n 58 means notta to me sir I have plenty experience on the water can pay my bills by fishing so hope its not u next time cause will do it again


----------



## SolarFlare

I can appreciate the excitement of seeing such a large water-born creature coming at you. I think I too might want to catch one, and reel him in close for a better look. I checked the FWC website and I see no limit on these creatures, so it would appear that they are not a regulated species, so you catch and keep all you want! i would caution against using a good fillet knife, I would suggest a Ginsu Serrated Edge Blade to achieve the best results!

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## FTLA

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Then you lose 30 bucks.


Yes lose $30 but that guy will think twice next time he gets close to people fishing. 
Im from fort lauderdale and use to spearfish all the time. I had multiple run-ins with people driving over top of me and directly at me, I had a 7Ft dive flag on a RED kayak.
When people get boats that have in their mind that they can do as they please and don't have to obey the law!


----------



## sealark

1st mate on natural lite said:


> When your to close 2 my youngins or could hurt someone else yes ill keep doin it n prosecute all u want n 58 means notta to me sir I have plenty experience on the water can pay my bills by fishing so hope its not u next time cause will do it again


.

Never even been on a jet ski so it won't be me and if I did get on one I would never get as close as they did to anyone fishing. I also can pay my bills buy fishing. All I am saying is we must ALL get along. Those jet skiers probably don't have a clue to what they did wrong. When I go to Key West for lobster season we will have at least 100 jet skiers go buy us when diving. Most of the time they stay there distance. I would never consider casting at them. Just give them the Coast Guard salute and get on with it.:thumbup:


----------



## Bill Braskey

1st mate on natural lite said:


> When your to close 2 my youngins or could hurt someone else yes ill keep doin it n prosecute all u want n 58 means notta to me sir I have plenty experience on the water can pay my bills by fishing so hope its not u next time cause will do it again


No. If my children were in actual danger, then I would do everything possible to get the jet ski operator's attention and intercept his path. But that doesn't sound like what happened here. Instead you just willy-nilly slung out a line in the hope of hurting another person. Most logical people define that as a CRIMINAL ACT, which would include local law enforcement.

I have to wonder if the worst did come to pass and the jet skier was hurt, would you admit your intent to the responding officer? Of course, you wouldn't...

I'd hate to see your road manners.


----------



## mongo

If there were that many paddle boarders and kids around when the jet skier came through, I'd be worried that hitting him with something would cause him to lose control of his jet ski and greatly increase the chance of him hitting and hurting someone. P.S. attempting to strike someone with any kind of weapon (especially if there is a liklihood of great bodily harm) is agg assault and is a felony. Actually striking them is also a felony it just changes to agg battery. Not taking up for the jet skier at all, I just figured that if your going to start posting confessions to illegal acts on the internet you should at least know what you're getting into!


----------



## Splittine

Dang


----------



## aquatic argobull

I have had a guy on a jet ski do donuts around me while I was on my sit-in kayak about 200 yards offshore. What a douchebag. Could have hurt me, but I would NEVER NEVER NEVER cast a hook at a guy moving on a boat. That is almost as crazy as doing it and then talking about it in a public forum.


----------



## Realtor

1st mate on natural lite said:


> seriously caught a jet ski wadin the grass flats i was n chest deep water about 100 yds off beach people were paddle boarding kids in water on the beach n this dumb ass on a jet ski comes flying down the beach between me n sure just so happend my line wasnt in the water so decided 2 cast to the shore n what do you know got em him and his girl to bad he didn't come back to talk 2 me but besides that was great fishing on the flats caught bunch of trout atleast 30 but only I'd say 10 that would of kept biggest maybe 24 inches good catch n release afternoon.....JETSKIERS HAVE SOME DANG RESPECT N SOME BOAT N CHARTER CAPTAINS WE U SEE PEOPLE WADE FISHING GIVE US SOME ROOM I DO WHEN I RUN MY BOAT


How can you fish when in "chest deep water" are you holding your arms above your head? Not bustin on you, just trying to get a picture in my mind so I can understand better. You were in "chest deep water", fishing. Did the jet skier see you with all the more of your body that was above the water? again, just tryin to get a mental picture here.....


----------



## screwballl

Casting a hook at someone purposely: NO

They drive over my line and catch it with their boat ior body, then yes that is their fault:



> Anyone who operates a vessel with willful disregard for the safety of persons or property will be cited for reckless operation (a first-degree misdemeanor).
> All operators are responsible for operating their vessel in a reasonable and prudent manner with regard for other vessel traffic, posted restrictions, the presence of a divers-down flag, and other circumstances so as not to endanger people or property.
> Failure to do so is considered careless operation (a non-criminal infraction).
> A violation of the Federal Navigation Rules is also a violation of Florida law.


than there is this:



> Florida law requires that anyone convicted of 2 non-criminal boating safety infractions within a 12-month period must enroll in, attend, and successfully complete any NASBLA/State of Florida approved boater education course. This course must be completed following the date of the second violation, and proof of completion must be filed with the Commission's Boating and Waterways Section.
> Any person convicted of a boating infraction which resulted in a reportable boating accident or convicted of any criminal boating violation must complete any NASBLA/State of Florida approved boating safety course and also complete an approved safe boating course for violators. Violator courses require approximately 4 hours to complete and must be taken through a specified State of Florida approved online course.
> A violator's privilege to operate a vessel in Florida is suspended until proof of course completion is filed with FWC.


So every single time you see people like this, get a boat reg. number and report them.

As for jet skis:



> Maneuvering a personal watercraft by weaving through congested vessel traffic, jumping the wake of another vessel unreasonably close or when visibility around the vessel is obstructed, or swerving at the last possible moment to avoid collision is classified as reckless operation of a vessel (a first-degree misdemeanor).



Taken from MyFWC website


----------



## SolarFlare

Realtor said:


> How can you fish when in "chest deep water" are you holding your arms above your head? Not bustin on you, just trying to get a picture in my mind so I can understand better. You were in "chest deep water", fishing. Did the jet skier see you with all the more of your body that was above the water? again, just tryin to get a mental picture here.....



Realtor, I think u should invite all the jet skiers and fisherman to your facebook, linkedin and other social media sites and air this out! Ha!:thumbup:


----------



## Bill Braskey

screwballl said:


> So every single time you see people like this... report them.


Agreed. 

Regarding the matter of the hook, legal or not, it's wrong if the intention is just to snag a passer-by. 

Let's play devil's advocate; it's pretty hard to distinguish between an 18 year old and a 38 year old on a jet ski from a distance, correct? So what do you do when you realize that you "inadvertently" snag someone's child on a jet ski? Will you feel vindicated? Will you have served justice? And more importantly, how would you feel if that was your child?

I get pissed as much as the next guy about rudeness on the water, but remember why you are out there in the first place - TO RELAX!


----------



## Sedge

Some Jet Skiers ride our wake way too close for comfort


----------



## Realtor

Bay Pirate said:


> Realtor, I think u should invite all the jet skiers and fisherman to your facebook, linkedin and other social media sites and air this out! Ha!:thumbup:


Whats your point here? this reminds me about the post the other day about the fella that came up upon a head (swimmer) in the bay, did not see him till the very last second.....


----------



## SolarFlare

Nope


----------



## Realtor

Bay Pirate said:


> Nope


Nope? What? am I missing something here?


----------



## submariner

Realtor Don't think Bay Pirate was disagreeing, just that it is like beating a dead horse. Based upon the discussion here- there are some that think what 1st mate did was justified and others that cann't understand how he could condemn the jet ski for rude and potential dangerous acts and then admit he did something just or more dangerous. You can beat the horse, just don't expect any real response. 
Bet you cann't guess which group I am in.


----------



## wellshoot!

Hey, it ain't no complete report if you don't tell me what you caught 'im on and post a pic. damn it, boy !!!


----------



## shipoke

I squat when castnet fishing for mullet. Jusy my head is above the water and I can see the mullet coming, but they dont see me until the last second when I stand to throw. You can guess what almost happened. The jet skieri didnt see me, and I didnt hear him coming. It was quick.
Shipoke


----------



## SolarFlare

Realtor said:


> Nope? What? am I missing something here?



YUP
:thumbsup:


----------



## floorman1

I was trolling the bay in Destin a couple years back when a kite surfer decided he was going to jump my wake when I heard the drag screaming I realized he was on the line quickly powered down and he hit the water pretty hard with a mann stretch 25 quickly approaching him line burns was all he got but he was very lucky I powered down before the hooks got to him If I had not had alot of line out It could have been alot uglier


----------



## MGuns

I was on the Russian Freighter some time ago and a guy in a boat deliberately casted at a scuba diver behind his boat, caught him by the top of the tank, and started yanking to set the hook. The diver’s buddy was shouting for the guy to stop and quickly cut the line but that could have turned out deadly. I gave the dive boat Captain my name and number and FWC came to my office the next day and I gave a statement and I believe that guy faced charges. Be careful!!


----------



## TURTLE

FTLA said:


> If your fishing and some idiot decides to come to close cast in front of him and leave the bail open. A nice motor full of 300yds of braid will do justice!!!!


*I guess if you think spending $40 to respool is worth it.:blink:*


----------



## standrew

1st mate on natural lite said:


> When your to close 2 my youngins or could hurt someone else yes ill keep doin it n prosecute all u want n 58 means notta to me sir I have plenty experience on the water can pay my bills by fishing so hope its not u next time cause will do it again



Try using correct grammar and punctuation. You come across as a bumbling, uneducated fool that didn't make it past third grade.:blink:


----------



## DLo

standrew said:


> Try using correct grammar and punctuation. You come across as a bumbling, uneducated fool that didn't make it past third grade.:blink:


And you come across as a pretentious, arrogant, patronizing ass.:thumbsup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

ive had 2 jet skies on escambia turn into governors baou at far end with out looking, its only 20 ft wide, i was in mouth, they missed me by inchs, only because they turned 360 last second, had some others pass me 60 miles an hour in 20 foot wide creeks, 3 feet away, wanted to stretch a line across creek, was hoping gator would get him while he stopped, one 9 ft was there, i hooked a 40 foot sailboat this year after he crossed 50 ft behind us, had to cut line and let him go, i hate jet skies in river when im fishing, most of bad ones have never been on water before. one of my friends shot cowling off one, he didnt come back. oh well sold river boat,dont see them anymore


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

spelling and grammer does not make the man, my sister has a masters degree and a gradurate and i made more money working at landfill as a mech for 30 years, i have a college degree, cant spell, dont care, can fix any machine, worked in swamps, repaired anything in woods from d 9,s to army tanks and airplanes. you people that make fun of peoples spelling and grammer need to get a life, most of us are best people u would meet, will do anything for anybody, and probally make more money than you so called educated people.I also look like a homeless person, long hair, beard old torn cloths, people offer me money when im outside store, i just laugh with my 50,000 retirment from being an uneducated, bumbling ass as u say, shame on you. lets see you build a cat motor in woods blindfolded with little tools.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

in sc school only had 8 grades counting high school, my dad was principle.I almost learned how to spell kat and dag. is this a spelling bee or a fishing forum, anyway. i am trying to get my ged here in lake butler, hope to get out in a few years and meet all of you, my parole is coming up for 3rd time, will probally be denied again. my prisoner id is 20 simmons @ lake butler.com


----------



## aroundthehorn

This forum needs therapy.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

oops, sorry off my meds, gulf was too ruff to fish, had to waste time


----------



## JasonL

I'm sure there are considerate jet skiiers, but most of my experiences have been pretty bad. They seem to want to show off there cool new toy by flying past my boat as close as they can and in the process, scare all the fish away. I have no issues with jet skiiers as long as they aren't trying to be idiots while people are fishing in the area.


----------



## aroundthehorn

20simmons sea skiff said:


> oops, sorry off my meds, gulf was too ruff to fish, had to waste time


Ha, wasn't talking about you, man. Was just joking, actually.

We all need to sit down and make a list of the shit that pisses us off when we are supposed to be having fun, then post it in the General Discussion area. Of course, we all complain about stuff, which is probably a good thing, too.

Gulf was nice today! Peace and tight lines to all.


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted



aroundthehorn said:


> This forum needs therapy.


X2


----------

